# [PORTAGE] net-misc/curl (close)

## carlos plaza

Un saludo a todos los miembros de esta amable y útil foro.

Bueno el caso es que queriendo actualizar  al LibreSSL https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Project:LibreSSL, se me volvio el sistema todo un rollo y tuve que reversar todo   :Crying or Very sad: 

Pero queriendo actualizar para ver como quedo el sistema, sorpresa

```
  emerge --update --deep --newuse -atv @world

These are the packages that would be merged, in reverse order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

!!! The ebuild selected to satisfy ">=net-misc/curl-7.21.5[ssl]" has unmet requirements.

- net-misc/curl-7.64.1::gentoo USE="ipv6 kerberos ldap rtmp samba ssl -adns -brotli -http2 -idn -metalink -ssh -static-libs -test -threads" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" CURL_SSL="libressl openssl -gnutls -mbedtls -nss (-winssl)"

  The following REQUIRED_USE flag constraints are unsatisfied:

    ssl? ( exactly-one-of ( curl_ssl_gnutls curl_ssl_libressl curl_ssl_mbedtls curl_ssl_nss curl_ssl_openssl curl_ssl_winssl ) )

  The above constraints are a subset of the following complete expression:

    curl_ssl_winssl? ( elibc_Winnt ) threads? ( !adns ) ssl? ( exactly-one-of ( curl_ssl_gnutls curl_ssl_libressl curl_ssl_mbedtls curl_ssl_nss curl_ssl_openssl curl_ssl_winssl ) )

(dependency required by "dev-util/cmake-3.9.6::gentoo" [installed])

(dependency required by "media-gfx/graphite2-1.3.13::gentoo" [installed])

(dependency required by "media-libs/harfbuzz-2.3.1::gentoo" [installed])

(dependency required by "x11-libs/gtk+-3.24.1::gentoo" [installed])

(dependency required by "x11-themes/adwaita-icon-theme-3.24.0::gentoo" [installed])

```

Me puse a buscar en los manuales y mis apuntes y volví a comprobar para ver y solucionar  :Shocked: 

```
emerge --update --deep --newuse -atv @world

These are the packages that would be merged, in reverse order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

!!! The ebuild selected to satisfy ">=net-misc/curl-7.21.5[ssl]" has unmet requirements.

- net-misc/curl-7.64.1::gentoo USE="ipv6 kerberos ldap rtmp samba ssl -adns -brotli -http2 -idn -metalink -ssh -static-libs -test -threads" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" CURL_SSL="libressl openssl -gnutls -mbedtls -nss (-winssl)"

  The following REQUIRED_USE flag constraints are unsatisfied:

    ssl? ( exactly-one-of ( curl_ssl_gnutls curl_ssl_libressl curl_ssl_mbedtls curl_ssl_nss curl_ssl_openssl curl_ssl_winssl ) )

  The above constraints are a subset of the following complete expression:

    curl_ssl_winssl? ( elibc_Winnt ) threads? ( !adns ) ssl? ( exactly-one-of ( curl_ssl_gnutls curl_ssl_libressl curl_ssl_mbedtls curl_ssl_nss curl_ssl_openssl curl_ssl_winssl ) )

(dependency required by "dev-util/cmake-3.9.6::gentoo" [installed])

(dependency required by "dev-qt/qtwebkit-5.212.0_pre20180120::gentoo" [installed])

(dependency required by "@selected" [set])

(dependency required by "@world" [argument])

```

Estoy mas enredado y sin entender por que tengo dos salidas diferentes sin hacer nada. 

Para mayor información 

```
emerge -pvq net-misc/curl

!!! Problem resolving dependencies for net-misc/curl

!!! The ebuild selected to satisfy "net-misc/curl" has unmet requirements.

- net-misc/curl-7.64.1::gentoo USE="ipv6 kerberos ldap rtmp samba ssl -adns -brotli -http2 -idn -metalink -ssh -static-libs -test -threads" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" CURL_SSL="libressl openssl -gnutls -mbedtls -nss (-winssl)"

  The following REQUIRED_USE flag constraints are unsatisfied:

    ssl? ( exactly-one-of ( curl_ssl_gnutls curl_ssl_libressl curl_ssl_mbedtls curl_ssl_nss curl_ssl_openssl curl_ssl_winssl ) )

  The above constraints are a subset of the following complete expression:

    curl_ssl_winssl? ( elibc_Winnt ) threads? ( !adns ) ssl? ( exactly-one-of ( curl_ssl_gnutls curl_ssl_libressl curl_ssl_mbedtls curl_ssl_nss curl_ssl_openssl curl_ssl_winssl ) )

```

 :Question:   :Question:  he buscado en san-google y en el foro pero no veo una solución y tampoco en el Handbook.

Cualquiera ayuda   :Idea:   :Idea:  sera muy útil, de antemano gracias.

----------

## quilosaq

 *Quote:*   

> - net-misc/curl-7.64.1::gentoo USE="ipv6 kerberos ldap rtmp samba ssl -adns -brotli -http2 -idn -metalink -ssh -static-libs -test -threads" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" CURL_SSL="libressl openssl -gnutls -mbedtls -nss (-winssl)" 

 Puede que aún tengas puesto libressl en la USE de make.conf. Si lo tiene debes eliminalo.

Si no lo tenías,  publica 

```
emerge --info net-misc/curl
```

----------

## carlos plaza

Gracias quilosaq 

 *quilosaq wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   - net-misc/curl-7.64.1::gentoo USE="ipv6 kerberos ldap rtmp samba ssl -adns -brotli -http2 -idn -metalink -ssh -static-libs -test -threads" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" CURL_SSL="libressl openssl -gnutls -mbedtls -nss (-winssl)"  Puede que aún tengas puesto libressl en la USE de make.conf. Si lo tiene debes eliminalo.
> 
> Si no lo tenías,  publica 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Volvi a observar en make.conf por si se me habia escapado pero nada, alli ni rastro de libressl, entonces publico 

```
emerge --info net-misc/curl

Portage 2.3.62 (python 3.6.5-final-0, default/linux/amd64/17.0/desktop, gcc-8.2.0, glibc-2.28-r6, 4.19.27-gentoo-r1 x86_64)

=================================================================

                         System Settings

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-4.19.27-gentoo-r1-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i3-2370M_CPU_@_2.40GHz-with-gentoo-2.6

KiB Mem:     3923864 total,    124880 free

KiB Swap:    4120572 total,   2971200 free

Timestamp of repository gentoo: Fri, 19 Apr 2019 11:30:01 +0000

Head commit of repository gentoo: 35e4cf8873a9bed82f142388c5a993d1a4efd40d

sh bash 4.4_p23-r1

ld GNU ld (Gentoo 2.31.1 p5) 2.31.1

ccache version 3.3.4 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:          4.4_p23-r1::gentoo

dev-java/java-config:     2.2.0-r4::gentoo

dev-lang/perl:            5.26.2::gentoo

dev-lang/python:          2.7.15::gentoo, 3.6.5::gentoo

dev-util/ccache:          3.3.4-r1::gentoo

dev-util/cmake:           3.9.6::gentoo

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.29.2::gentoo

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.6-r1::gentoo

sys-apps/openrc:          0.38.3-r1::gentoo

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.13::gentoo

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13-r1::gentoo, 2.69-r4::gentoo

sys-devel/automake:       1.11.6-r3::gentoo, 1.16.1-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/binutils:       2.31.1-r4::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc:            8.2.0-r6::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc-config:     2.0::gentoo

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.6-r3::gentoo

sys-devel/make:           4.2.1-r4::gentoo

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 4.14-r1::gentoo (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.28-r6::gentoo

Repositories:

gentoo

    location: /usr/portage

    sync-type: rsync

    sync-uri: rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

    priority: -1000

    sync-rsync-verify-metamanifest: no

    sync-rsync-extra-opts: 

    sync-rsync-verify-jobs: 1

    sync-rsync-verify-max-age: 24

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt /usr/share/sddm/scripts/Xsetup"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php7.2/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php7.2/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php7.2/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/splash /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

ENV_UNSET="DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS DISPLAY GOBIN PERL5LIB PERL5OPT PERLPREFIX PERL_CORE PERL_MB_OPT PERL_MM_OPT XAUTHORITY XDG_CACHE_HOME XDG_CONFIG_HOME XDG_DATA_HOME XDG_RUNTIME_DIR"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-docompress binpkg-dostrip binpkg-logs ccache config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles ipc-sandbox merge-sync multilib-strict network-sandbox news parallel-fetch pid-sandbox preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync xattr"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.osuosl.org/ http://www.gtlib.gatech.edu/pub/gentoo"

LANG="es_ES.utf8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="es"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --exclude=/.git"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

USE="3dnow Flac X a52 aac aalib acl acpi alisp alsa amd64 analyzer apache2 appstream bazaar berkdb bidi bl bluetooth branding bs2b bzip2 cairo cdda cddb cdparanoia cdr cgi cgroups cli consolekit cover cpudetection crossfade crypt cue cups curl cxx dbus deprecated dga display-manager dmalloc dri dropbox dts dv dvb dvd dvdr eds elogind emboss enca encode evdev exif extras faac faad fam fbcon fbcondecor ffmpeg firebird flac fortran fpm ftp game gdbm ggi gif git glamor gnome-keyring gnutls googledrive gpm grub gsm gstreamer gtk gtk2 gtk3 gtk4 handbook hddtemp hwdb ibus iconv icu introspection ipv6 java jpeg kde kerberos kmod ladspa lcms ldap legacy-systray libcaca libmpeg2 libnotify librsync-bundled libtirpc lirc live lm_sensors lyrics lzo mad md5sum mercurial mesh mms mng modplug mount-locking mp3 mp4 mpeg mplayer mtp multilib musepack nas natspec ncurses nls notifier nptl nss nut obex ogg openal opengl openmp opus pango pch pcre pdf pdfimport plymouth pm-utils png pnm policykit ppds projectm pulseaudio pvr python qsui qt4 qt5 qtmedia radio rar readline rtc rtmp rule-generator samba sasl scrobbler scrypt sddm sdk sdl seccomp sid sndfile soxr speex spell ssl startup-notification stereo subversion svg symlink tcl tcpd test-programs tga theora tiff toolame touchpad tray tremor truetype twolame udev udisks unicode upower usb uuid vcd vlc vorbis wallpapers wavpack wext wifi wxwidgets x264 xattr xcb xcomposite xinerama xml xv xvid xvmc yuv4mpeg zlib zoran zstd" ABI_X86="64" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" APACHE2_MPMS="worker" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="karbon sheets words" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" CPU_FLAGS_X86="avx mmx mmxext pclmul popcnt sse sse2 sse3 sse4_1 sse4_2 ssse3" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock isync itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf skytraq superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="synaptics libinput" KERNEL="linux" L10N="es" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" NETBEANS_MODULES="apisupport cnd groovy gsf harness ide identity j2ee java mobility nb php profiler soa visualweb webcommon websvccommon xml" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-6" POSTGRES_TARGETS="postgres9_5 postgres10" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python3_6" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_6" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby24" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="amdgpu fbdev intel nouveau radeon radeonsi vesa dummy v4l" XFCE_PLUGINS="brightness clock trash" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CC, CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, CXX, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BINHOST, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

=================================================================

                        Package Settings

=================================================================

net-misc/curl-7.64.1::gentoo was built with the following:

USE="ipv6 kerberos ldap rtmp samba ssl -adns -brotli -http2 -idn -metalink -ssh -static-libs -test -threads" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" CURL_SSL="openssl -gnutls -libressl -mbedtls -nss (-winssl)"

```

Por si ayuda mas información

```
equery u net-misc/curl

[ Legend : U - final flag setting for installation]

[        : I - package is installed with flag     ]

[ Colors : set, unset                             ]

 * Found these USE flags for net-misc/curl-7.64.1:

 U I

 - - abi_x86_32        : 32-bit (x86) libraries

 - - adns              : Add support for asynchronous DNS resolution

 - - brotli            : Enable brotli compression support

 - - curl_ssl_gnutls   : Use GnuTLS

 + - curl_ssl_libressl : Use LibreSSL

 - - curl_ssl_mbedtls  : Use mbed TLS

 - - curl_ssl_nss      : Use Mozilla's Network Security Services

 + + curl_ssl_openssl  : Use OpenSSL

 - - http2             : Enabled HTTP/2.0 support

 - - idn               : Enable support for Internationalized Domain Names

 + + ipv6              : Add support for IP version 6

 + + kerberos          : Add kerberos support

 + + ldap              : Add LDAP support (Lightweight Directory Access

                         Protocol)

 - - metalink          : Enable metalink support

 + + rtmp              : Enable RTMP Streaming Media support

 + + samba             : Add support for SAMBA (Windows File and Printer

                         sharing)

 - - ssh               : Enabled SSH urls in curl using libssh2

 + + ssl               : Enable crypto engine support (via openssl if

                         USE='-gnutls -nss')

 - - static-libs       : Build static versions of dynamic libraries as well

 - - test              : Enable dependencies and/or preparations necessary to

                         run tests (usually controlled by FEATURES=test but can

                         be toggled independently)

 - - threads           : Add threads support for various packages. Usually

                         pthreads

```

----------

## quilosaq

Habrá que buscar en mas archivos de configuración.

```
grep -R curl /etc/portage/package.use
```

----------

## carlos plaza

Gracias quilosaq

 *quilosaq wrote:*   

> Habrá que buscar en mas archivos de configuración.
> 
> ```
> grep -R curl /etc/portage/package.use
> ```
> ...

 

```
grep -R curl /etc/portage/package.use

/etc/portage/package.use/zlib:# required by dev-libs/libgit2-0.26.8::gentoo[curl,libressl]

/etc/portage/package.use/zlib:>=net-misc/curl-7.64.1 curl_ssl_libressl

/etc/portage/package.use/zlib:# required by dev-libs/libgit2-0.26.8::gentoo[curl,-libressl]

/etc/portage/package.use/zlib:>=net-misc/curl-7.64.1 curl_ssl_openssl

```

Comente las lineas que me ataban a libressl   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  ya no hay dependencias conflictivas y puedo terminar de actualizar  :Wink: 

Muchas gracias por tú valiosa ayuda y gran sabiduría quilosaq

----------

